
The First Battery-Free Cellphone [dupe] - em3rgent0rdr
https://blog.hackster.io/the-first-battery-free-cellphone-855307a4f30e
======
em3rgent0rdr
I've marked as dupe.

Original article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14716986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14716986)

First post to HN (wired article):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14659236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14659236)

